# Filled with the Holy Spirit



## Christopher (Apr 27, 2004)

&quot;Baptized with the Holy Spirit&quot; Acts 1.5
&quot;Filled with the Holy Spirit&quot; Acts 2.4, 4.8, 4.31
&quot;Pour out my Spirit&quot; Acts 2.18
&quot;be filled with the Spirit&quot; Eph 5.18
and so on . . .


Do you see these terms as all the same?
Is being filled with the HS something that needs to be sought daily or do you think it is a one time deal?


----------



## turmeric (Apr 27, 2004)

I thought the baptism of the Spirit happens when we're regenerated, the filling is something we are commanded to seek, whereas the baptism of the Spirit is not something we can cause or seek any more than salvation. Hmmm!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Apr 27, 2004)

*Being filled with the Holy Spirit*

It is may take that &quot;being filled with the Holy Spirit&quot; is the same as &quot;letting the word of Christ dwell in you richly&quot; because of the parallel construct between Paul using them interchangeably in the same context. (What did I just say...????)

That being as it may, I see that it is our &quot;responsibility&quot; to be filled with the Holy Spirit to the degree that we can study the word of Christ (the Bible) and give our strongest effort in making it come alive within us, to live it, think it, and breath it, so that our every thought, motive, action, and word is tempered by this understanding of what we have read.

In this way, whatever we do, we are doing it in the way the Holy Spirit would have us do, and to that end He is &quot;in&quot; us. Perhaps someone can expand on this basic idea, as I'm not the best with verbiage...

My :wr50:


----------



## Christopher (Apr 27, 2004)

Meg, 
my question to you would be this:
Was Peter and the apostles regenerated by the Holy Spirit befre or at pentacost? If your understanding of &quot;baptism of hte Holy Spirit&quot; is correct then Peter (and the others) were not saved until the day of Pentacost. Is this your understanding?


----------



## turmeric (Apr 27, 2004)

I think the incidents of the day of Pentecost, the similar incident in Samaria, the one at Cornelius' house, and in Ephesus later, were unusual ones, which demonstrated God's seal on the advance of the Gospel in each case, first to the Jews in Jerusalem, then the Samaritans, then Gentile God-fearers, then Gentiles in general(sorry about the aliteration).

Since then, I believe the baptism of the Holy Spirit occurs at regeneration and is a monergistic work of God. In the Gospel of Luke, Jesus told His disciples to ask for the Holy Spirit. I don't know if that was strictly for them, but I don't think so. So we can ask to be filled, though not sure what that means.

I'm very certain that neither of these things is a &quot;second work of grace&quot;. I need many works of grace, just 2 wouldn't do it in my case!


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 7, 2004)

I have not read it, but it seems like I remember Lloyd-Jones quoting Thomas Goodwin on the baptism in the Holy Spirit as being seperate from regeneration. Has any one read Goodwin on that and where would one find it? Which Volume?


----------



## sundoulos (May 7, 2004)

Luke uses the terms &quot;baptism&quot; and &quot;filled&quot; interchangeably in the book of Acts. I do not believe the baptism of the Spirit happens with/at salvation. Paul was saved before being filled with the Spirit (Acts 9). In Acts it is often mention that so and so, &quot;being filled with the Spirit...&quot; That is significant. If all believers were filled with the Spirit (or baptised in the Spirit) at conversion, those statements would be meaningless. We are told to choose men to be deacons who are &quot;filled with the Spirit.&quot; Again, meaningless unless it is something special.

The views above are historical views, I believe. It wasn't until dispensationalism arrived that we get the baptism at conversion teaching -- at least that I can find.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 7, 2004)

As long as it doesnt cost $2.21 to get filled


----------



## turmeric (May 7, 2004)

Okay, now I'm confused, or maybe I just realize I'm confused now.

I thought only Charismatics and others who believe in some kind of &quot;second work of grace&quot; believed that the baptism of the Holy Spirit is separate from regeneration.

The filling of the Holy Spirit is something we should constantly seek.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 8, 2004)

Being filled is a daily thing in my opinion. One either seeks to be filled or one does not. The Spirit is with ALL believers upon conversion, but how much you YEILD to Him determines your fullness.


----------



## cupotea (May 8, 2004)

The post by Pastor Willard Paul does puzzle me a little.

The baptism of the Holy Spirit into the body of the church. This happens at the moment of conversion.

(1 Cor. 12:13)
&quot;For by one Spirit are we all baptized into one body, whether we be Jews or Gentiles, whether we be bond or free; and have been all made to drink into one Spirit.&quot;

If one does not have the indwelling of the Holy Spirit, they are not converted.

(Romans 8:9) 
&quot;But ye are not in the flesh, but in the Spirit, if so be that the Spirit of God dwell in you. Now if any man have not the Spirit of Christ, he is none of his.&quot;

We are baptized by thy Holy Spirit into union with Christ.

(Romans 6:3) 
&quot;Know ye not, that so many of us as were baptized into Jesus Christ were baptized into his death?&quot; 

(Galatians 3:27) 
&quot;For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ have put on Christ.&quot;

The filling of the Holy Spirit which happens on a daily basis as the Holy Spirit empowers us to live and to do the will of God. This comes as we yield our bodies as living instruments to the righteousness of Christ.

(Ephes. 5:18) 
&quot;And be not drunk with wine, wherein is excess; but be filled with the Spirit;&quot;

The disciples were given the Holy Spirit in 

(John 20:22) 
&quot;And when he had said this, he breathed on them, and saith unto them, Receive ye the Holy Ghost:&quot; 

But were not endued with the power of the Holy Ghost until Pentecost.

(Acts 2:4) 
&quot;And they were all filled with the Holy Ghost, and began to speak with other tongues, as the Spirit gave them utterance.&quot;


----------



## Preach (May 8, 2004)

Brent,
Are you saying that the disciples were not saved (regenerated and indwelled by the Holy Spirit) until John 20:22?


----------



## cupotea (May 8, 2004)

As long as Christ was with them in the flesh, there was no need of the indewlling of the Holy Spirit. Christ personally claimed them as his own.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 8, 2004)

Brent,
Your rationale borders upon dispensationalism. Are you saying that the NT saint has something that the OT saint did not?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 8, 2004)

Isnt it the administration of the gift of the Holy Spirit in that it was used differently through out time. But thorughtout history all saints recieved the gift.

blade


----------



## cupotea (May 8, 2004)

[quote:7a96a02356][i:7a96a02356]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:7a96a02356]
Brent,
Your rationale borders upon dispensationalism. Are you saying that the NT saint has something that the OT saint did not? [/quote:7a96a02356]

Scott,

I am actually struggling with that. We know that John the Baptist was filled with the Holy Ghost whilst still in the womb. I would take this passage as being indwelt by the Holy Ghost.

The OT makes references like &quot;the Spirit of the Lord entered into the heart of so and so&quot;, but does that mean a baptism of the Holy Ghost, or just a sovereign work of God for the Holy Spirit to carry out a particular function?

Scott, how would you explain it?

(John 15:26-27)
&quot;But when the Comforter is come, whom I will send unto you from the Father, even the Spirit of truth, which proceedeth from the Father, he shall testify of me: And ye also shall bear witness, because ye have been with me from the beginning.&quot;

(John 16:7)
&quot;Nevertheless I tell you the truth; It is expedient for you that I go away: for if I go not away, the Comforter will not come unto you; but if I depart, I will send him unto you.&quot;


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 8, 2004)

Brent,
First of all, the scriptures speak of &quot;one Baptism&quot;.

Eph 4:1 I therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you that ye walk worthy of the vocation wherewith ye are called,
Eph 4:2 With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love;
Eph 4:3 Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.
Eph 4:4 There is one body, and one Spirit, even as ye are called in one hope of your calling;
Eph 4:5 One Lord, one faith, [b:f536c8bd94]one baptism[/b:f536c8bd94],
Eph 4:6 One God and Father of all, who is above all, and through all, and in you all.

Take this for what it's worth........
&quot;The helper (the Holy Spirit)&quot; Jesus was speaking of was a special portion of help that was needed and given to the apostles solely for the confirming of Jesus as God and their appointment as leadership to the church. This was evidenced in the miracles the apostles partook of etc., otherwise, there would be an apparent contradiction between the NT scriptures and OT scriptures in regards to the Holy Spirit and what His relationship was to the OT saint -vs- the NT saint.


----------



## Preach (May 8, 2004)

I think the webmaster has an article dealing with the indwelling of the Holy Spirit in the Old Testament saints. Check out the puritanmind website.


----------



## turmeric (May 8, 2004)

Honestly, this is all new to me! I thought the Holy Spirit regenerates a person and comes into him at that time, and that is the baptism of the Holy Spirit, and just read in Pink's commentary on the Gospel of John that the Comforter promised to the disciples in Christ's physical absence is the Holy Spirit. Is it possible to try too hard not to be dispensational?


----------



## sundoulos (May 9, 2004)

Cajun, I will try to support my previous post. 

In his last meeting with his followers before ascending into heaven, Jesus said:

Act 1:5 For John truly baptized with water; but ye shall be baptized with the Holy Ghost not many days hence. 

Then, on the day of Pentecost, the Book of Acts records:

Act 2:1 And when the day of Pentecost was fully come, they were all with one accord in one place. 
Act 2:2 And suddenly there came a sound from heaven as of a rushing mighty wind, and it filled all the house where they were sitting. 
Act 2:3 And there appeared unto them cloven tongues like as of fire, and it sat upon each of them. 
Act 2:4 And they were all filled with the Holy Ghost, and began to speak with other tongues, as the Spirit gave them utterance. 

In these two passages the Baptism of the Holy Spirit and the filling of the Holy Spirit are equated. I believe that the baptism into Christ is a work of the Holy Spirit (1 Cor. 12:13) but this is not that -- this is the baptism with the Holy Spirit, which is a work of Christ (Acts 1:5 and Matthew 3:11)

Mat 3:11 I indeed baptize you with water unto repentance: but he that cometh after me is mightier than I, whose shoes I am not worthy to bear: he shall baptize you with the Holy Ghost, and with fire: 

While the Holy Spirit may baptize us into the church at conversion, I do not see that in the 1 Cor. passage.

Secondly, I think filling is used in two ways, one of which is extraordinary and comes by the sovereign will of God and not with any necessary preparation on our part. This is in keeping with other similarly dual-connotation words (faith, believe, repentance, etc.)

Take an unmarked Bible with no notes and read through the book of Acts noting the parallel usage of filling and baptism of the Spirit. Note also how often it is mentioned that someone is filled with the Spirit. Why would God move Luke to write that so-and-so, &quot;being filled with the Holy Spirit,&quot; did such-and-such?

[Edited on 5-10-2004 by sundoulos]


----------



## cupotea (May 9, 2004)

Brother Willard,

1 Cor. 12:13, in context, is dealing with the engrafting of the believer, by the work of the Holy Spirit, into the body of Christ, the universal church. This is what we refer to as the Baptism of the Holy Spirit.

It is also at this point that the heart of the believer is indwelt by the Holy Spirit.

(Gal. 4:6-7)
&quot;[6] And because ye are sons, God hath sent forth the Spirit of his Son into your hearts, crying, Abba, Father. [7] Wherefore thou art no more a servant, but a son; and if a son, then an heir of God through Christ.&quot;

In a sense, you are being filled with the Holy Spirit, in the form of an indwelling.

However, the fullness of the Holy Spirit is what we see on the day of Penrecost, which was a supernatural work of the Holy Spirit.

Then, we are also commanded to be filled or to be under the complete control by the Spirit as one would be under the complete influence and control of wine. This is a joint effort by us, as we yield our members to the Lord and then as we yield ourselves, He can fill us. 

There can be only one Spirit baptism, but many fillings. However, we should seek to be constantly filled with the Spirit and His power for the glory of God.


----------



## sundoulos (May 9, 2004)

Cajun, where does it say there is only one baptism? Where does it say that indwelling and filling are the same? 

You have not dealt with the baptized/filled passages in reference to Pentecost. You have not dealt with the many passages in the book of Acts which refer to the filling of the Holy Spirit in an entirely different way than you think of it.

Is it because there are so few Christians in our society that are actually filled with the Spirit that there has come about a relatively new definition or characterization (popularized by Chafer and Bill Bright) that says all you have to do to be filled with the Spirit is to have no known sin in your life?

As for 1 Cor. 12:13, I would say that happens at regeneration rather than conversion.


----------



## cupotea (May 9, 2004)

[quote:dfbc43ed52][i:dfbc43ed52]Originally posted by sundoulos[/i:dfbc43ed52]
Cajun, where does it say there is only one baptism?[/quote:dfbc43ed52]

(Ephesians 4:4-6) 
&quot;[4] There is one body, and one Spirit, even as ye are called in one hope of your calling; [5] One Lord, one faith,[b:dfbc43ed52] one baptism,[/b:dfbc43ed52] [6] One God and Father of all, who is above all, and through all, and in you all.

[quote:dfbc43ed52] Where does it say that indwelling and filling are the same? [/quote:dfbc43ed52]

I am trying to make the point that they aren't the same, but separate works of grace. The indwelling comes at the point of conversion and is a one time thing. The Holy Spirit seals the believer into God's covenant until the day of redemption. If God removed the indwelling of the Holy Spirit, then he would lose his salvation.

However fillings are manifested by the fruits of the Spirit and in the exercise of the spiritual gifts.

[quote:dfbc43ed52] You have not dealt with the baptized/filled passages in reference to Pentecost.[/quote:dfbc43ed52]

Jesus had breathed on them the Holy Ghost after his resurrection in John 20:22.

&quot;[21] Then said Jesus to them again, Peace be unto you: as my Father hath sent me, even so send I you. [22] And when he had said this, he breathed on them, and saith unto them, Receive ye the Holy Ghost: [23] Whose soever sins ye remit, they are remitted unto them; and whose soever sins ye retain, they are retained.&quot; 

On the day of Pentecost, they received a divine filling of the Holy Spirit in order for them to have the boldness to preach the gospel to basically hostile congregation of Jews. 

[quote:dfbc43ed52]You have not dealt with the many passages in the book of Acts which refer to the filling of the Holy Spirit in an entirely different way than you think of it.


Is it because there are so few Christians in our society that are actually filled with the Spirit that there has come about a relatively new definition or characterization (popularized by Chafer and Bill Bright) that says all you have to do to be filled with the Spirit is to have no known sin in your life? [/quote:dfbc43ed52]

The doctrine of the Holy Spirit is a relatively new teaching for the evangelical Baptist church. They have been so scared to be identified with the Charismatics and were afraid they would begin spaking in tongues or something, that they just avoided the subject altogether. 

[quote:dfbc43ed52]As for 1 Cor. 12:13, I would say that happens at regeneration rather than conversion. [/quote:dfbc43ed52]

Can you please distinguish between the two. I was under the impression from Presbyterians, on another site, that regeneration is the point at which one is born again by the Spirit. They use the terms interchangeably. How is that different from one's conversion?

Then again some say that regeneration is when the Holy Spirit brings to life/quickens a dead spirit, so that he might hear the gospel and believe the gospel and be converted. That I can agree with.


----------



## Ianterrell (May 20, 2004)

*The one Baptism*

Brent,

The one baptism that you bring up from the Ephesians passage is referring to the [b:41117e4291]one[/b:41117e4291] water baptism. The sacrament, not the baptism of the Holy Spirit


----------

